# Tatton park stars & stripes



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

This car was prepared by myself for the show at short notice but is booked in for a full detail in time for the August show at Tatton.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Toto I was there as well and came first with the GTO, will post later in showroom.
Was you there mate?


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi chongo no i was working as usual but my phantom III cleaned up check out below
http://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=381054


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Very nice Toto, it takes a lot of hard work to produce a car ready for a show, so many different parts that have to be done to a very high standard which you have done on the cars shown, where are you based mate, because it would be good to meet up, and maybe in the future give a helping hand. When is your next show, on Sunday is a show in south Manchester am going are you? I put the GTO on showroom if you want a peek.


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

chongo said:


> Very nice Toto, it takes a lot of hard work to produce a car ready for a show, so many different parts that have to be done to a very high standard which you have done on the cars shown, where are you based mate, because it would be good to meet up, and maybe in the future give a helping hand. When is your next show, on Sunday is a show in south Manchester am going are you? I put the GTO on showroom if you want a peek.


I'll have s mooch now mate.
Just outside formby mate and yes a meet up and a coffee sounds like a plan.
It's true mate the amount of work is insane.👍


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

PM me anytime free all this week if you want to meet up.


----------

